# Looking for a bike 300lb *



## Merlin30 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi 
Looking for a bike to start to get back in to riding. My 8 year old has just started to get in to ridin his MTB loads and need to get myself a bike to ride with him but more importantly to get the beef off me. Had issues with my knees in the past so riding a bike is the key. I’m 6 foot tall and about 24 stone looking for recommendations for a bike have up to about £1000 but would prefer to spend less. Been to Halfords and been told “ none of our bikes are for you” buy one team member while another said buy a bird MMA day and change everything on the bike ie wheels suspension and gear set! Would rather just buy a bike that works from the off. 

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I doubt anything off the shelf for that budget will last for MTB riding. An old hard tail freeride bike would be the go.


----------



## 01sam (Jun 4, 2018)

What terrain are you looking to ride? Bridle ways and canal paths or off road actual mountains? I would buy a second hand hardtail and budget for a new set of custom built wheels. I don’t think you will have too many problems because of your weight. My mate who is a prop and weighs about the same doesn’t have a problem.

Which part of the world are you? I assume uk as you mention halfords. If you are from the manchester or north wales area I can recommend a decent bike shops


----------



## Merlin30 (Jul 1, 2018)

No mountains just tracks with he kids and a bit of road riding


----------



## Merlin30 (Jul 1, 2018)

I’m in the north east as well


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I would suggest getting some weight off first, then buy a bike. Right now you would be very hard a bike and if you rode it on rough trails I think you'd be braking stuff. You could get a beefed up bike but it wouldn't be cheap. 

The main thing is that you want to do it, that's half the battle. I'm sure it took time to get to where you are now and it will take time to get the weight off. Why not aim to be down to riding weight by the start of next year and buy a bike in the sales this autumn? Save a bit of money and you'll have a nice, shiny new incentive sitting there waiting on you :0)


----------



## 01sam (Jun 4, 2018)

I would go into another halfords where the staff arent dicks and buy a voodoo bizango for £520 and if the wheels go then you have a decent wedge to buy stronger wheels.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

I have been losing weight, and have been riding my fat bike on the dirt single track.

My fat bike has put up with my punishment from my weight; I started riding dirt trails at about 330lbs.

I am now about 290, and trying to keep my weight loss goals. Not always successful with my weight loss, but the bike has held up admirably.

I currently have a Motobecane Night Train Bullet. I purchased this bike because of the axles, front suspension, and stronger rims. To try and reduce my wear and tear on the rear triangle, I also added a Thudbuster seatpost suspension system with a pair of the most durable elastomers they make.

I have put several thousand hard, dirt miles on this bike so far. I have had to replace the bottom bracket when it failed due to dozens of water-logged crossings, the dropout hanger, and the original seat with cr-mo WTB, but the bike has held up completely otherwise. I also now commute to work on this bike when it's not raining. I am on my second set of tires.

I spent about 1700 to buy the bike. I would do it again, and I would recommend it to others.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm gonna throw this out there, and probably get ridiculed for it but who cares..
Maybe see if you can find a used Raleigh Talus 29'er? 
I have one, was riding it at 295lbs.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

Have a look at this :-

https://specializedeuropebvhelp.zen...5/Specialized_BikesMY17_maximale_Zuladung.pdf

While not always the best value for money some specialized bikes like the rockhopper in the above list are rated to 300lbs. To get where you want the main factor will be your diet. This will take a while to adjust to but cut out sugary drinks, snacks, fast food, heavily processed food and your weight assuming no medical issues will drop rapidly. I lost a stone in little over a month doing this without feeling hungry all the time going down to under 16 stone being 6ft7 tall.

Good luck your are doing the right thing


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

If your just riding paths and road with the kids, you're not gonna be punishing your bike beside just being heavy. Just get a good solid hardtail. I honestly would just get a $1k hardtail from a good shop the doesn't look down on you because of your size. I honestly wouldn't upgrade a thing until it breaks, don't shift gears under power as you'll shred the drivetrain faster. My first bike shop bike was a Kona Hoss which was built for clydes...when I wanted to go full sus, I couldn't find a bike shop that said one would work for me so I did my research and learned about leverage ratios and found bikes that had lower leverage ratio's so they shocks ran at lower pressures per bodyweight. Since my first "nice" bike, I've had a 2011 Trek Scratch Air, 2015 Intense Tracer, and now an Evil Insurgent. All much more expensive since the first but my weight has never been an issue with my purchases. I still have the Kona but now its been relegated to Trainer duty. I doesn't seem like your gonna be doing any technical riding or jumps or drops so I wouldn't worry too much if you get a solid hardtail. I would recommend something like a 27.5+ bike. I've recently switched to plus sized tires on my Insurgent and the ride and traction has been night and day. Originally had 2.3" tires on the same bike ( currently 2.6") and the bike feels so much more stable and traction is insane. I am a bit of a bike nerd so if you want, PM me what brands you have access to and I would be glad to look at specs and builds in your price range and give you a recommendation. I am pretty close to you in size. Good luck in your search!


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey mate, I'm a big guy as well and I'm trying to drop some weight as well.

You could look at a Genesis Longitude. Just on 1,200 pounds, though, so slightly over the budget. Plus, for 1-2 months, until the 2019 models come out, there will be very few sizes available. Evans only has mediums available in the link below.

https://www.evanscycles.com/genesis-longitude-2018-mountain-bike-EV320108

Or, look into a frame like this:

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=169126;menu=1000,2,99,166;page=1

You could use Chain Reaction Cycles and Wiggle to build it up, or work with a bike shop to have it built for you.


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

A Surly Troll or Ogre is another option, but they may be harder to get in the UK. A Ridgeback Expedition or a Dawes might also work.

Check out this Dawes tourer. It is meant for heavy loads with a good 36 spoke wheelset.

Galaxy X - Dawes Cycles

Another Dawes, just 100 pounds over budget:

Super Galaxy - Dawes Cycles


----------

